# Setting "ground rules" when sharing an exchange with friends



## CatLovers (Feb 15, 2006)

Several years ago there was a thread on TUG that talked about setting "ground rules" for when you invite friends to stay on your RCI exchange with you.  The logic was that if you laid out the general rules i.e. we don't have to do everything together, cleaning up after yourself, etc., then your really good friendship would continue to be so after the vacation.  Several TUGgers had put such a list together.  We used that advice the first time we shared our exchange with friends, and it turned out to be an excellent idea.  We are planning to do that again this year, and I can't find my list!  Does anyone have one that they'd be willing to share, so that I don't have to start from scratch?  Your assistance greatly appreciated.

Thanks ... Cat Lovers


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 25, 2006)

*Anybody?*

Okay, response to this question has been underwhelming   

Any ideas as to what should go into such a list?  As a small token of my thanks for your assistance, I'll compile the responses and make them available to TUG members should anyone ever want such a list in the future.


----------



## mrsstats (Feb 25, 2006)

My 1st suggestion would be to make sure you each have your own car.  We have been sharing vacations with my brother & sister in law for more than 10 years.  The best thing we have done is to have 2 cars.  Gives you the freedom to go on you own.  We normally have breakfast & dinner together and go to many of the same places during the day.  However, you can leave if you want.  It has worked well for us.


----------



## KarenL (Feb 25, 2006)

I would include something you already mentioned, that folks not feel pressured to do everything together. Our primary rule is DO WHAT YOU WANT, not what you think we want you to do with us.
Karen


----------



## lovearuba (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
We have a two bedroomm and always take someone with us to use the other side.  We never had to set ground rules basically because our friends appreciate us letting them come with us.  

If I had a concern I would let them know what my expectations are and some have already been stated.

1.  Use the place like you would your own house but make sure when you leave that it is clean, no need to make beds but empty the trash and make sure the dishes are done and put away, refridgerator empty, the little things.

2. We always do things together unless the other couple wants to do something different.  We book tours and ask the other couple if they are interested, if not we go anyway.  We split the dinner bill but in some cases get separate drink bills.  Some people drink 4 or 5 drinks while others don't drink at all, its unfair to have someone else pay your bill.  

3.  Respect peoples personal space.  I get up early but don't wake  others up if they are late sleepers.  Thats what lockoffs are for.  

Bottom line is be respectful and speak up if you think someone is taking advantage of you but say it tactfully.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 6, 2006)

*"Ground rules" list available*

Thanks to all who contributed to this "list".  I have compiled a master list, and it's available to anyone who'd like it.


----------



## irisheaven (Apr 6, 2006)

I would love to have a copy of this list......Thanks!


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 6, 2006)

*ground rules*

add me to the list


----------



## melizzard (Apr 7, 2006)

*Me too, me too!  *

I would love one!

Melissa


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love one, thanks!


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 7, 2006)

*Share the "vacation vision" ahead of time*

I would discuss some expections ahead of time... this may sound goofy, but perhaps share your vision of the "perfect vacation" to head off any possible issues ahead of time.  Two years ago, I headed to my chalet in the woods up on the mountain in Gatlinburg, expecting to have a week of peace and quiet at the chalet, reading out on the deck listening to nothing but nature sounds, some hiking, and some fun side trips.  I got the hiking, I got the fun side trips, but thanks to one of my guests, I got to hear the television all freakin' week up at the chalet.  I don't watch all that much tv at home, and hardly watch any when on a timeshare vacation.  This person turned the tv on the moment she got up, and the moment we walked back in the door from any of our little jaunts.  I'd turn it off when she'd go to another room, then as soon as she'd come back she'd turn it back on.  I went out on the deck to read and closed the sliding glass doors so I couldn't hear the tv, except I could still hear it.  I had her turn the volume down, but I could still hear it through the glass.  It almost drove me nuts.


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 8, 2006)

*the list*



			
				CatLovers said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who contributed to this "list".  I have compiled a master list, and it's available to anyone who'd like it.



I take friends with us often and really have never had such a list or really needed one.  But it really sounds good to me as I am planning on guests again in the next few months...

ADD ME TO YOUR LIST.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 8, 2006)

Like Laurie said, I think it is important to pick fellow travelers with similar likes. Some peole go-go-go on vacation and others are there to relax and rest. We purposely pick uncrowed beaches and like to sit under the shade tree and relax and just enjoy the environment. Others like to stay up half the night and bar hop. Can you imagine a trip with opposites? Do you expect to cook a lot in the unit or go out to eat all the time. 

Another thing I would get straight in advance is how you are going to split costs on everything. Some couples will provide the condo and expext the visitor to pay for other items like the rental car. Others go half on everything. Don't want any hurt feelings due to a misunderstanding.


----------



## EileenSRN (Apr 8, 2006)

We almost always vacation with another couple. The guys are golfers, the gals do their thing and we find lots to do together as well. We keep a running tally of expenses - one pays exchange fee, the other pays car rental up front. We include supermarket puchases, show tickets if we get all on one card, everything we spend jointly. At the end of the week we add it up and and even it out by paying who ever spent more. It's worked for 5 years of 2 or 3 weeks a year.


----------



## ladycody (Apr 8, 2006)

This was actually a concern for me as I'm planning a trip in about 18 months with 3 other couples.  They are covering our airfares in exchange for the time at our resort(max $300 per couple)...which works out.  (We are using almost 3 years worth of travel time for this trip).  There will be 2 couples each in 2 units for 8 nights and that should be fine.  

I had a talk with my SIL, though, because she was getting all ready to plan her activities for each day...and that's just _not_ how we vacation.  I have no intention of having an itinerary.  

Her enthusiasm is good hearted...but I'd experienced the "_c'mon_...it'll be fun!!!...dont you think it'll be fun?..._c'mon_!!!"  line once before... on a short 2 night trip.  I told her there could be _none_ of that on this one.  

If someone plans to do something...it's fine to ask who wants to go along...but not to pressure _or_ act disappointed if the other person doesnt want to go.  I dont want to be made to feel guilty in _any_ way for doing what _I _want to do.  She seems to have understood so i'm hoping all goes well.  I think she may have been hurt at first...but after a few examples...she had no choice but to agree that it's not fair to impose your desires on someone else...and when presented with me pushing her to do something she had no desire to try...(scuba)...it finally seemed to sink in. 

Now I just gotta talk to the other SIL. 

As for expenses...everyone's on their own with the exception of the fact that we'll be buying some community foods for the kitchen when the time comes and that bill will be divided up equally.

I think it's very important to consider this kind of thing prior to traveling with others...or you risk hurt feelings and a less than perfect vacation.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 8, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> ...We purposely pick uncrowed beaches....


I take it that both you and your friends have a phobia about catching the West Nile virus.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 9, 2006)

I would be interested in seeing such a list as we will be sharing a week in one of our units in Cancun with BIL and SIL this coming year and this will be the first time with anyone other than our kids in the unit with us - it's a bit intimidating for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Blondie (Apr 9, 2006)

We often vacay with friends and we set the money thing out like this-  Those who join us pay for the airport parking,and/or for the rental car- although it can be good to sometimes have more than one car and if so we pay for our own- then we go to the grocery store together and everyone buys their own stuff and pays for it separately. And like many of you have said- it must be made clear that everyone feel comfortable doing his own thing. In large groups I will make a rez or two for dinner (in Mexico in Feb there were 8 of us and some of the recommended eateries had only 15 tables or so and seating 8 would have been problematic without a rez) just to have it- but I make it clear that nobody is obliged to come if they do not want to. In high season with large groups sometimes you can't get into a restaurant without a rez so I do it to be on the safe side. Also, we don't sign things to the room- we just pay when we order food/drinks because that can really screw up the bill if lots of people are signing for purchases...Often if there is a cleaning fee or a timeshare tax at the end of the week they will pay that- I typically know all the costs associated with the places we use so it is all planned out in advance and everyone knows what they will be expected to chip in. I guess it makes me sound cheap but our friends/family want to pick up some of the cost and this has always worked out fine.


----------



## Strong1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I was one of the original contributors to the "sharing with friends" discussion.  I shared a "horror" story of an early exchange with friends and shared my ground rules then.  I don't know if you search the posts on my username (I don't have that many posts!) you might be able to find the original thread and thus the list you were first looking for.

Colleen


----------



## ladycody (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Colleen...couldnt find anything by you with reference to this...and was kinda interested.


----------



## JLB (Apr 9, 2006)

On almost every exchange we take any more we take others, friends or family.

It does get awkward when everyone feels or assumes we all have to do everything together.  We just need to say, "There's the car any time anyone wants to go anywhere."

Orlando when everyone is there isn't so bad since we have three cars.


----------



## Rpeterson (Apr 11, 2006)

Catlovers, I would like a copy of your list if you don't mind. Thanks' Ray P.


----------



## geekette (Apr 11, 2006)

*can I please have a copy, too?*

Gosh, I need to ask to be in on this, too, as we're getting to the point where we're gonna be asking others along.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 11, 2006)

I had a hard time learning that you don't have to do everything together. I personally like to do things with others rather than by myself, but not everyone has my A type personality. I had a horrible time in Vegas with my brother but once we made an agreement to meet for dinner at a certain time and that way he could gamble all day like he liked to do.  

What I normally do if I'm taking someone else is since I'm paying for the ts they pay for the car rental. We each buy our meals and it works out. 

I had such a horrible time with a friend in St Thomas I still get nervous about inviting someone else to come with me unless I know them. I don't get nervous if they invite me because I feel as a guest I'll just go along with whatever they want to do and not cause waves.  

shaggy


----------



## JLB (Apr 12, 2006)

Another complication is that when you take different folks on different vacations is that if you want to include them all or more than one group on a vacation, it may be awkward.

As an example, we take our extended family to Orlando.  For now it is every-other Christmas week.  The following week we go to SW Florida.  This year was our off-year so we did not do Orlando, but we did two weeks in SW FL.  One week we had another couple and the other week we had my BIL and his wife.

This year will be Orlando for Christmas with extended family and the following week in SW FL.  We have two units for the second week, one for our family and one for our friends.  I wanted it that way in case our friends wanted to bring someone or if some of our family wanted to stay a few more days.

We eat dinner frequently with the friends and I have picked up that what they like about going with us is the going with us part.  They haven't said it, but I sense a complication if we have family along.

Also, I haven't found a way to say this without it coming out the wrong way, but our friends really appreciate the opportunity to get away and vacation with us.  I don't sense that from our family.  We have takenthem to Kauai, several Spring weeks in the Ozarks, and now the EOY Orlando.  It's not that I want them to kiss my fanny, but it would be nice to know they appreciate what we provide.  We even advanced money to some to cover their travel expenses.

Jenny and I were talking the other day and she commented that our great nieces do stuff that we never got to do as kids, and what will their kids expect?

Jenny started taking her family on the Annual Girl's Week Out to Nashville.  The first year two Aunts really were not into it.  They didn't seem to enjoy themselves, want to do what the others did, and then went home early.

The next year they were not invited.  Others were in their place.  Yeah, you guessed it, one of the Aunts got her little feelings hurt.

So, when you take it upon yourself to be the vacation-master for others, you assume more baggage than what your stuff goes in.

Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## toni3063 (Apr 12, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Anyone else have that problem?



We just had a very similar problem.  We took two other families to Hilton Head, to the Barony for Spring Break week.  We used two of our units (one of the couples stayed with us and the other couple took the other unit and took their 16 year old son and his friend).  Well, I should have had my first clue what we were in for when the family that had their own unit would not pay the full maintenance fee on my week but wanted us to split the two units maintenance fees 3 ways.  Long story short... we (and the couple sharing our unit) went along with it just so we wouldn't start the week off on a bad note.  This was all discussed 6 months prior to travel, however, the invitation had been extended and there would have been hurt feelings had we uninvited them.  Well guess what?  The family that had their own unit, for $500 for the week (a newly renovated one... the renovated units are fantastic. I spoke with several other owners that had requested and did not get a renovated unit for that week), never stopped complaining from the moment we arrived.  They walked into our unit, 5 minutes after checking in and complained that we had a window in our dining room (we had the end unit) and they did not. It went downhill from there.  They did not say one nice thing about the resort all week.  Though they played free tennis daily, rode bikes on the beach daily, and played discounted golf (because they were guest at Barony) several times during the week, they still complained that Disney didn't nickle and dime them (one of their family members treated them to their Orlando Disney a few years back) to death like Marriott was.  When I asked him for examples... he had none.  Needless to say... I avoided them as much as I could, however, they kept wanting to hang with the 4 of us, even though we had discussed (many months prior) the fact that we didn't want to be together all the time during the week.  We ALL kept encouraging them to spend some family time exploring the island (this was their first time to HHI). Needless to say, we won't be inviting them again, and I'm sure it will cause hurt feelings (we are all in card club together), we have already invited the other couple to go with us to Marriott's Canyon Villas next Spring Break.  We had a blast with them.


----------



## Victoria (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea - even though we have never had any trouble, I know that there is always that possibility!  Thanks.


----------



## jules54 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have traveled many many times with friends, family, friends of family, friends of friends which are really just strangers Many trips have taught me much. I do the planning if it is my idea. If it is someone elses idea I still am asked to do the planning because of my experience. Therefore I am in charge. The timeshares are my thing so I get the units and divide the costs upfront. By the person not the couple. This would have to work differently if it was whole families. Then I would do it by the unit. I figure my maintence fee, exchange fee and some cost of ownership prorated over many years. If people are paying for privacy they get it. If they want to pay less and sleep on the couch in the living room they get that. We split the groceries if you plan on eating out of the refrigerator. If you drink split that, I leave that to them. when we dine out, which is often everyone pays for their own. If staying at resorts where you sign everyone is instructed to get their copy of the receipt and the costs are figured the last nite. I have never had a bit of complaining about cost, because nothing is assumed it is all talked about prior to travel. We all agree if you want to do it then do it, just don't make me do it if I don't want toooooo. If a car is rented those that want to drive are put on the car rental. If your name isn't on the rental agreement you don't drive(hard lesson learned). Everyone gets a great deal to go to a wonderful resort that most people would have never gone on their own, as it would have been too expensive. sometimes it is funny that the people that complain the most are the same people that brag about what a great time they had to everyone and how great the resort was. Just because you are friends or even family doesn't mean you can travel together. 
For fun sometimes we keep a list of what things would cost if we bought them outside of the condo. It shows you that 230.00 worth of food would be 970.00 if you eat and drank all your meals out. which brings up the issue of cooking. That needs to be talked about beforehand also. We take turns. And some vacations we eat out all the time.


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2006)

See, Jules just made it sound way too hard.  

But he's right in that if someone doesn't take charge, then it just keeps dragging on, like you have a ball and chain around your leg.  How much were the pizzas and who paid for them?  How much have we spent for groceries so far?  How much is the rental car?  Where do you think our friends want to eat tonight?  How much were the groceries?  Who paid for them?  How much was the booze and who drank the most.

It sure would be easier just to say, "Here's the deal.  You can go spend a week with us on the beach.  It will cost you $500 for the unit, $100 for groceries, $100 for the rental car, and $50 for gas.  You pay for all the things that are just your expenses, like plane fare, golf, dining out, your shopping, etc.  Wanna go?"

BTW, when we get a 1-bedroom unit, we let our guests have the bedroom.  We sleep on the sofa and an inflatable bed.  We don't even allow a discussion on the subject."

When we have enough bedrooms for everyone, we take the master.

I have pretty much decided that if anyone acts like they are not having fun, or do not appreciate being able to go, or find those little things to pick about, I am not going to make a big fuss about it.  I won't spoil the vacation in mid-stream.  We just won't invite them the next time.

We've been doing this, sharing our timeshares, for 16 years.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 14, 2006)

I think I may have screwed up. I told my daughters best friend if she made the honor role I would take her family with us on vacation in MB. She is like a 2nd daughter to me and I am NooNoo to her baby. I was only talking a few days but it turns out it will now be Tues thru Sat. There will be no cost for the accomadations but they are expected to pay their own expenses for meals and activities. The problem is I am not sure they can afford all the meals out and attractions. Now what do I do? I can't afford to do all the activities. I am planning on sitting down and doing some budgeting . Any suggestions? shaggy


----------



## Blondie (Apr 15, 2006)

Shaggy- you are so sweet and kind. I swear, I knew you were the poster before I even saw your name!!  I'd suggest sitting down and discussing it. Since you are on a budget and they likely are too you are all looking for some cost saving measures, right?  They are probably concerned about $ too. I am not sure where MB is but if it is a full kitchen setup then you can certainly shave costs by cooking in, right? You did not screw up. I bet you will have a blast and some more wild stories, but hopefully not so many as you had in Aruba!!!  (Blondie)  Lynda


----------



## roadsister (Apr 15, 2006)

How about posting the list HERE, that way we all can view it instead of emailing everyone separately 

Ladycody.....I kind of have the same problem you do.....I always pick people with similar interests, like my sister, we decide 1/2 a day my stuff, 1/2 their stuff (whether it is shopping of laying by the pool)..works well EXCEPT:

When My sister's husband goes along he likes to takes naps in the unit when we are all there having a bite to eat, relaxing before we go back out again and gets upset when we are talking loud or have the TV or music on.....he comes out and says, "Hey, what's going on"....I feel bad but he is the guest at my timeshare....at home you're the king, here I am.  It does create an awkward situation sometimes....


----------



## huestous (Apr 15, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> I think I may have screwed up. I told my daughters best friend if she made the honor role I would take her family with us on vacation in MB. She is like a 2nd daughter to me and I am NooNoo to her baby. I was only talking a few days but it turns out it will now be Tues thru Sat. There will be no cost for the accomadations but they are expected to pay their own expenses for meals and activities. The problem is I am not sure they can afford all the meals out and attractions. Now what do I do? I can't afford to do all the activities. I am planning on sitting down and doing some budgeting . Any suggestions? shaggy


Plan to either scale-back on a couple of meals, or cook a couple in the unit, and substitute lower cost activities.

I would much rather scale back on activities than exclude the kids friends that we invite on the trips.


----------



## Texasbelle (Apr 15, 2006)

When we take guests, we do not expect them to pay anything for the unit.  [If you get them a separate unit, I can see that rent would be appropriate.]  One couple rented a car and we rode to and from the airport with them.  They went to some of the attractions that we didn't.  Mostly we walked or took shuttles.  If driving one car, we pay the gas if the other couple will drive.  We expect food costs and some of the meal preparations to be shared.  This year we made sure our friends could join us before using points for a 2 bedroom, instead of a 1 bedroom.  When I gave a week to our daughter, I tried to get her to charge her friends a small fee, because I knew she was short of cash, but she didn't.  Most of our sharing has been with family or with other people who own timeshares and understand the basics.


----------



## JLB (Apr 15, 2006)

Since we have been taking extended family along for 16 years, and have never asked anything for the unit, we are not going to start now.  They do offer, and we have a used golf cart for the Hawaii trip 7 years ago.  When my BIL got a new one he just gave us his old one, and we called things even.

We do ask non-family friends to pay for the unit, whether we share or we get them a separate one.  It has never been a problem.

I do get concerned about the other costs involved for our extended family, getting there and the attractions and golf and dining out and shopping, etc.  I normally find us discount golf.  We try not to go places or spend above anyone's budget, so that someone feels left out.

They have plenty of time to plan ahead and save for it.  If they don't have the money to go sometime it would probably be a good thing that they just not go.  Perhaps they will have saved the money the next time.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello:

My advice is to explain the difference between Timeshare and renting a hotel
room !!!!

Sometimes it's the little things that can turn into a negative situation....

1.  Explain that there will NOT be Maid Service every day

2.  Explaing there will probably NOT be Shampoo and Cream Rinse in the
Bathroom

3.  Explain there is a FULL INVENTORY done before and after....so do NOT
take any towels home with you

4.  Explain that this reservation cannot be CANCELLED... we had a family
member cancel out 2 days before check-in.   Yes, I lost the entire week !!

5,  Ask them not to make long distance calls....during our visit to Westin
Rancho Mirage in the Palm Springs area, I got stuck with $30 worth of
long distance calls to Indio, Palm Springs, etc for my friend's calls to
book tee times and arrange golfing.  (I don't even golf)

I wish you luck....we now do not invite anyone unless they are knowledgable
about Timeshare.  It's just not worth the hassle.  We have friends that own
a small studio unit in Ontario....and they understand the system; so we
usually invite them, but nobody else.

Oh yes, also tell your guests they have to put out the dirty towels mid-week
for the maids.  At the Vacation Club Internacional in Cancun, Mexico, (a member of the Royal Resorts) I asked my guest to please put his dirty
towels by the front door, for the maid.  His reply...."Well, I'm too busy,
you'll have to do it for me !!!"    

Good Luck, please set the ground rules BEFORE you leave home!!

Regards,
Patricia


----------



## shagnut (Apr 16, 2006)

Patricia, they know the difference between ts and hotels because I gave them their honeymoon in one at Williamsburg.  In fact a couple of years ago we went to a "tour" and they but us up at the Sheraton hotel and Kelli was bumming about what a "dump" that was. Kristi started laughing and said what do you think this is a ts?   

I still have nightmares of taking Kristi and her Mom on a trip when they were about 7 yrs old. We had everything budgeted out to a tee and when she got there she went to the grocery store and bought cereal and groceries to save money and then she didn't have any money left to do what we had planned !! What a mess, Kelli and I did what we had planned. I took Kristi and left her mom in the room Whasn't I bad?  I can get selfish, afterall it is my vacation!!

Kristi said she wasn't like her mom and they would have their own money, so we will see what we will see.  shaggy


----------



## susieq (Apr 16, 2006)

Shaggy, you're such a sweetie for asking them along. And by talking about everything out in the open ahead of time ~~ I'm sure everything will work out just fine. When we go on vacation, I figure the money we have for the week, divided by the # of days. Figure half a day's money for food & gas, half for activities. When I go food shopping, I'll use maybe 3-4 days food budget, that way we know what's left over ~~ & decide what's most important to us as far as activities, then maybe fill in with some lower or no cost stuff. Everything usually works out fine ~~ I'm sure you'll have a great vacation!


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 16, 2006)

All of you who have asked for a copy of the list - check your e-mail for a note from me.  The list is titled "HOW TO SHARE A TIMESHARE VACATION WITH YOUR FRIENDS (AND STILL STAY FRIENDS AFTER)"  It's designed as a one-page Word document that you can print out and give (or forward) to your guests - it's a non-threatening and positive way to get the week(s) started off right!  We just tested the list a few weeks ago - there was some joking about it, but overall it set the expectations beautifully, and we're still great friends!!  If anyone else would like it, please e-mail me directly as I need to send it to you as an attachment.


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 16, 2006)

Please send me a copy of your Share a Timeshare list.  Thanks.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 17, 2006)

We have gone to different resorts with other members of our family.  These rules are good. 

 When we went to the Royal Mayan, they had cards for each guest to use.  They kept these separate on thier billing but we didnt know which was which.  We didnt keep the charges straight, dumb me.  That was a good idea the Royal have, especially at that location. We just added all the expenses together and divided it.  I know I paid a few $100 extra but they were my boyfriends grown children so it didnt matter to me, but I could see how it would.   Im taking all my family and my son in laws parents to Orlando for Thanksgiving.  Im paying for the condo and I will probably pay for more than my share while we are there.  Oh well its just money.  One word of caution is not to let rules of sharing to get so strong that it ruins your vacation.


----------



## suesam (Apr 17, 2006)

I find that when I am the host and planner I personally feel responsible for their vacation and that can drive me nuts. I take every little complaint very seriously, worry and get my feelings hurt. I gotta get over it! 

Anyway,a few years ago we took my husbands sister and her family to Breckenridge.  We traveled so well together that we now go most places with them and they bought a ts also! So now we go to theirs with them and they go to ours with us. We take turns. It has worked out fabulously. We each have two boys the same age so that works out great also. We are both very independent, and take our vacations very seriously so it just works great to travel together. I am sure it does not hurt that we want to be invited the next time the other is planning a ts vacation! We must behave if we want to be invited again!  

Sue


----------



## shagnut (Apr 17, 2006)

You and I must be related. When tug went on the last cruise I hired a guy to take us to some out of the way falls. It was a disaster and I felt we were taken and there was nothing I could do about it. Everyone was so nice to me and didn't blame me but I sure felt rotten!!  shaggy


----------



## roadsister (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: "Ground rules" list available*



			
				CatLovers said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who contributed to this "list".  I have compiled a master list, and it's available to anyone who'd like it.


May I have a copy?


----------

